# How often do you bathe/shower?



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Well?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Everyday


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

Every morning. I can't leave the house without taking a shower I don't feel alert enough to face the world, it's like I'm half dead basically a walking zombie without one it really wakes me up. Sunday I usually have a bath even though I rarely leave the house on that day.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

lol @ women refusing to answer


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Everyday 
sometimes 
more than once


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Everyday before I leave the house (or even if I'm not). It's a very necessary wake up time.

Without coffee and shower, I get very stabby.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Twice a day.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Every leap year day 

Everyday and as soon as I get up. otherwise, I feel gross.


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

Usually twice a day. Once in the morning and once before bed.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

1-2 times per day.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

Every morning, and sometimes at night as well. (Though mostly just once a day.)

I get cranky if I am unable to shower daily, which is one of the reasons I'm not a good camper. I feel dirty and gross and stuffy-headed. It's more that than a wake-up issue.

Showers are wonderful.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

zookeeper said:


> Everyday before I leave the house (or even if I'm not). It's a very necessary wake up time.
> 
> Without coffee and shower, I get very stabby.


Funny,I keep reading that as -I get very scabby.

I shower everyday and sometime twice a day if it's a super hot,sweat inducing day.


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

Shower everyday. I wash my hair every 2 days though.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Once a day.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Who only showers once a week?! I can smell the stink from my room  

I normally shower once per day unless I've been to the gym, then its twice per day but I wont lie, I've gone a day now and then without a shower, normally when I'm late to work and rushing


----------



## Phantasma (Jun 22, 2011)

At least every morning, but sometimes more. Every morning so that I'm fresh when going to uni, and sometimes more when I go out that night, than I take a shower again.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Every morning that I'm going outside. When school is in, it becomes more regularly every day without fail to get me awake for class, homework on Saturday afternoon, and church on Sunday.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Everyday. I can't function without showering and brushing my teeth.


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

Everyday, Morning and Night!


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

_Once a day but I skip sometimes

_Really not neccessary to take ridicolous amount of showers when i just sit home alone.


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

Everyday. If I don't, I feel gross.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I only take showers when no one or one person is home because that's when I'm most comfortable. I don't know why...just cuz. So it ends up being about 4 or 5 times a week. On the other day I use baby wipes because I like the way they smell.


----------



## Christa25 (Oct 2, 2010)

Sometimes once a day, sometimes every second day.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Everyday


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

leave me alone said:


> _Once a day but I skip sometimes
> 
> _Really not neccessary to take ridicolous amount of showers when i just sit home alone.


+1

I take it once a day during the school year. During summertime, I skip sometimes since I hardly go anywhere..


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Every day in the summer, in the winter either every day or every other day. 

My hair can't stand not being washed for more than 2 days. But it sucks cos it literally will take 4 hours to dry...


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I do not see the need for daily showers. I could go a week and people still don't notice any smell and sometimes my boyfriends or now my husband actually comment I smell good. In the summer with sweating most days I definitely want to take a shower more often than that but still not daily. Even in winter I feel the need to wash my hair at least every 3 days. Although I do know of people who stopped washing their hair completely and after a month of it adjusting they ended up with the softest hair that never looks greasy, never gets frizzy, and is much stronger than when they were washing it all the time.


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

2 or 3 times a week I feel it's enough for me, during the summer I prefer before and after going out to just wash my armpits


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Every 3 months, but then I shower in sulfuric acid.


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

Poll confirms what little boys have been saying for years...girls are smelly...

:teeth


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Twice a day at most; before work(sometimes) and after work(all the time). 

Maybe once in the week were I'll skip shower because I have the day off and I feel like staying inside all day.


----------



## zerogrim (May 2, 2011)

1-3times a day...i sometimes like to take a shower because i like the hot water...


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I know it may sound nasty to you but I don't shower before I go to bed, only when I wake up, so there is one, but then I also work out and I shower after that so it is once int he morning and once in the afternoon typically.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Usually everyday. I feel really gross if I don't shower for more than two days since my hair/scalp produces an insane amount of oil. But sometimes (maybe once a month) I'll skip a shower because I'm feeling low or just don't feel up to it.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Every second day usually. Although this tends to increase over the summer and when I do alot of exercise. 
Showering everyday makes my skin go incredibly dry and flaky - even with a moisturiser (as a guy I should not be admitting to using this :b) 

But as Akane mentioned, I too don't seem to smell lol. The only time I seem to give off any B.O is when I'm under a serious amount of stress for some reason.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

NEVAAARRR!!! Showers are for squares.


----------



## Spelunk (Jun 27, 2011)

I gotta admit I don't understand the twice-a-day people, unless you go to the gym or work construction or landscaping or something. How do you get so dirty working in an office, or wherever, or going to classes?

I shower once per day but skip sometimes if I'm feeling particularly low or I don't have the opportunity. I have an autistic son who is an escape artist and I can't just jump in the shower when he's awake.


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

I usually shower everyday since I sweat at work and then sweat more after going to the gym.
On the days I don't work out, I usually just skip the shower. Or If I swim instead of working out, I don't take a shower.


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

If I don't get that nice hot rush in the morning, I am the most miserable person all day. I also like because piano playing requires me to soak my hands in warm water to ease off the tension, but showering pretty much does the same thing and is much more fun.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I have to shower every morning or I won't be able to wake up, and I'll feel like **** for the rest of the day. If I'm working I'll shower twice; in the morning when I get up, then at night when I get home.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

At least once a day every day.


----------



## Sunny 137 (Jul 5, 2011)

At least once a day. If I shower in the morning, and I'm going somewhere at night, I have to take another shower before going back out again. I have a phobia of smelling bad. :|


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

once a day. Sometimes more sometimes less. Sometimes I take a shower before work and then I take another quick one after work. (I don't wash my hair or anything, just wash my body off real quick) sometimes I skip a shower a day if I'm not gross.


----------



## lonely stoner (May 25, 2011)

clean freaks >.<


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

You guys are insane, I for one pay my water bill... I shower like every second day, monday, wednesday, friday, sunday, like that I guess.


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

My skin gets so dry and itchy if I shower every day, and it makes my eczema worse. Plus the shower in my house is so rubbish, one degree turn to the left or right is the difference between getting burned and having an ice cold shower.

I prefer baths...


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Almost every day I take a bath before bed (can't handle showers for some reason, don't like water in my face unless I am controlling it.)

It's usually every day but sometimes I am too tired and skip it. so 3 out of 4 weeks it is everyday but then the odd day I'll skip, so oh maybe 29/31 days?


----------



## pancakepowder (Jul 9, 2011)

i like how males shower more than females :teeth


----------



## mirry (Jul 20, 2011)

Jeeze, this thread makes me feel like I'm not clean or something.. I bathe every other day usually, but it isn't rare for me to skip more days than that. My hair is really curly and frizzy and takes ages to dry and straighten, and it doesn't really start looking good until the second day, so bathing more often would be more of a pain than it's worth.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

watashi said:


> Shower everyday. I wash my hair every 2 days though.


Same here.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

2-3 times a week. I can't do any more than that because it dries me out. I used to do every day but frankly, as long as I don't stink, it's not a big deal. My nails are clean, I don't have any hair and I wear antiperspirant.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Almost every night. Sometimes the hot water in my shower doesn`t work so I have to skip and try again the next morning.



> Plus the shower in my house is so rubbish, one degree turn to the left or right is the difference between getting burned and having an ice cold shower.


Ugh same here, so frustrating. Sometimes don't even have hot water at all.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Usually once a month. 


Whether I need to or not.











(Everyday)


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I shower every morning I will shower at night if I have been out in the woods. Dang ticks. I also like to take a steamy shower in the morning in able to break up that post nasal drip that has accumulated in my throat overnight.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

1-2x/day


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I feel better if I shower every day... preferably in the morning - it helps me get woke up and I start the day fresh and feeling good. If I run late then I have to shower at night which is OK but less preferable because I will then feel like I shouldn't shower again the next morning and it throws things off - sometimes causing me to skip a day just to get back on schedule. If I miss a day I feel awful and am least productive... and I will end up with a headache that will last until I shower again. Sometimes I think I am allergic to my own body oils... especially my hair. I can get a headache and wash my hair and the headache will usually go away immediately afterward.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Every day.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Generally everyday. I'll occasionally skip a day on the weekend or if I'm camping or something. If I'm going out to eat somewhere nice or if it is a hot day and I get really sweaty, I might take a second shower.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Somemonths I just feel like a bum and don't shower for weeks xD


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Not very often but thats cause I don't see the point when I'm just staying in. When I have somewhere to go I shower the night before. If I have some place to go for days in a row then I shower every other day or every 3 days. Once a day makes no sense to me unless you're working with mud or something.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Every day, usually in the evening.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Given this summer - picture 85F/27c and 55% humidity (heat index 92F/30c) and sometimes, I require q second shower just to cool off.

It has gotten so bad this summer that I have to drink the equivalent of a 2-liter bottle of Powerade to restore water loss. Gotta love Paxil.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Every morning before work. Sometimes again in the evening when its really hot out...I feel gross after sweating all day.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Twice a day without fail. Morning shower is the equivalent of coffee. I can't wake up without it. Evening is to get clean after work/working out.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Pretty much every day. A few of my jobs in the past have been rather dirty so showers daily were a must after work. But when I was just in school and didn't do that work I had those occasional days where I did not shower for days do to constant studying and stresses. I at least wore clean clothes and undergarments though. But as of recently my body is washed every day my hair every other day.

Yeah, TMI.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

everyday


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

Usually everyday. Lately it's been more like twice a day since I got this vanilla scrub that makes me smell like what rainbows would smell of. It's niiiice.


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

Male and usually twice a day.


----------



## Paigey (Aug 7, 2011)

Everyday.


----------



## awkwardpenguin (Jul 30, 2011)

Usually once a day, but I sometimes skip a day on weekends and I always skip here and there in the summer. I always shower if I know that I'll have somewhere to go though, lol. I also occasionally take more than one shower a day, but not that often.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

If I'm exercising, it's every day. If not, about 3-5 times a week.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*7 times in a day*

when I dry off and feel comfy, pleased, glad

I need another one before 10 minutes has gone by

I loved air conditioning in 2 cars my first and current 4th don't have that

being in a suit in a long lasting motorway queue or on a overloaded train in summer makes life nasty. That never affected my work, but people have fired me without reason. Maybe they got stressed in the season

Humidity	from start to end of a day
is about the best possible in United Kingdom

46%	51%	53%	57%	60%	66%	71%	71%	71%	71%	75%

Most days at most intense midsummer or midwinter are 91% all day long. Seeping pores whether asleep or alive
A world bathed in sweat

I wanna live in a rainforest


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Once a day usually, perhaps twice if I was extremely sweaty or grimey in the evening


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

At least once a day. If I'm out doing yardwork or something or get really sweaty and gross then twice. I can't stand not showering and brushing my teeth.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Everyday, I hate feeling dirty.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Oh whoops, I meant to choose everyday but sometimes skip a day. I skip showers on Saturdays because I have nowhere to be the next day. Or pretty much any day where I don't have to go anywhere, unless it's hot and I'm sweaty.

I know a girl with amazing hair who only washes it every 4 days or so but I couldn't stand having it unwashed for that long.


----------



## overthinker94 (Aug 26, 2016)

3-4 times per week. I very rarely sweat or get BO so im lucky i suppose.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

once a day every day


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Has to be once a day at least, currently as it is hot twice a day.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

splendidbob said:


> Has to be once a day at least, currently as it is hot twice a day.


What's that mean, hot twice a day?


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Rufus said:


> What's that mean, hot twice a day?


Missed comma 

As it is hot, twice a day.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Two-three times a week <_< can't be bothered doing it every day.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

splendidbob said:


> Missed comma
> 
> As it is hot, twice a day.


But doesn't it just get hot once when the temperature goes up to a peak in the late afternoon?


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

I bathe once a day usually. I may skip a day here or there if I did not do much and did not sweat at all. Now that I have my own place, I rarely skip baths because baths are something I enjoy. When I was living with people, it was difficult to take a decent bath without someone knocking on my door hassling me to hurry.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

I shower Saturday through to Thursday - and treat myself to a bath on Friday after a grueling week at work. 

So, yes, I bathe or shower (however you want to look at it) every evening.

I can't be bothered showing first thing in the morning. I don't have the time.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Everyday and as soon as I get up. otherwise, I feel gross.


This. Showers are great. They feel nice and relaxing, and afterward you're clean and fresh and alert. If there's a day i don't shower either out of depression or laziness i can count on it not being a good day for me.

My family made fun of me for a while when i first started showering every day though. they thought it was weird.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Once a day, twice a day if I work out or engage in activities with the girlfriend. I don't know how people can bang and not shower after.


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

At the end of my day; before sunrise.


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

Every day. I would feel gross if I didn't.


----------



## Unknown Trooper (Jun 28, 2016)

It's interesting how only people who shower very often how commented. Kind of a shame.

I'll admit it, I shoot for 3-4 times a week (every two days, Monday-Wednesday-Friday-Sunday), I usually end up with 1-2 times a week. Especially these days when I'm on vacation, why the heck would I shower everyday? I almost never go out of the house and we have a very cool temperature inside. I barely sweat anyway, biological thing, I'm not allowed to have a lot of physical effort because I heat up too fast without cooling.

Funnily enough I am a clean freak when it comes to my hands, I wash em' 10 times a day sometimes.


----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)

I have a fixed regiment of Tuesday, Thursday and Saturdays in the morning, and Sundays in the evening.

I read ages ago that your body reacts in step to how often you bathe, so if you wash your hair every day it will feel dirty faster, whereas if it's every other day your hair will get naturally lubricated slower. Of course, just because I read it doesn't mean it's necessarily true.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

Unless it's muggy, I'm menstruating, or I've otherwise gotten dirty via exercise, traveling, outdoor work, etc., I shower every other day. I have sensitive skin and incredibly long, brittle hair that can't handle much more than that (plus it takes forever to dry--and has to be constantly managed along the way so that it doesn't do so idiotically.) Besides that, I simply don't feel the need. I don't sweat a great deal or get malodorous easily. So showering more often than I do would just be an excessive waste of water and time. I am clean.

I know a lot of people hear sentiments like these and are horrified.

But shrug.


To each their own.


----------

